# Are wagons considered cool?



## ptown2 (Oct 2, 2002)

What does everyone think about wagons?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

"Wagons" are uncool, "Tourings" are cool! :thumbup: Nice car!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I think they're cool. Especially in today's SUV-crazed culture-- it shows that the wagon-owner thinks for him/herself and doesn't just follow the herd into buying an SUV. Plus, they generally hold more, look, ride, and handle better than most SUVs.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

robg said:


> I think they're cool. Especially in today's SUV-crazed culture-- it shows that the wagon-owner thinks for him/herself and doesn't just follow the herd into buying an SUV. Plus, they generally hold more, look, ride, and handle better than most SUVs.


dammit... i lost the herd again...

*mooooooo*

they'd better not have taken all the parking spots...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ptown2 said:


> What does everyone think about wagons?


Nice car, but ditch the M badge unless you are hiding an M5 motor under the bonnet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2003)

in_d_haus said:


> "Wagons" are uncool, "Tourings" are cool! :thumbup: Nice car!


 :thumbup:

Tourings are very cool. Estates are cool too.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

They are, so long as they don't have fake ///M badges on them :-o


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> They are, so long as they don't have fake ///M badges on them :-o


OOPS! missed that...///M badges on non-///M cars are for losers! :thumbdwn:
Get a real ///M or lose the badge :tsk:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

BMW wagons rock.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> They are, so long as they don't have fake ///M badges on them :-o


I think it's a real ///M badge :dunno:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> Get a real ///M or lose the badge :tsk:


Or better yet, stuff a S62 in there AND lose the badge. That's more fun! :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

robg said:


> I think they're cool. Especially in today's SUV-crazed culture-- it shows that the wagon-owner thinks for him/herself and doesn't just follow the herd into buying an SUV. Plus, they generally hold more, look, ride, and handle better than most SUVs.


There seem to be a large number of wagon fans among the serious BMW crowd. There are a lot here on the 'fest, and at the NJBMWCCA meeting at BMW NA there were a good number as well. At Bimmerfest East I was one of 2 3er wagons, but that was a younger crowd mostly more interested in power and body kits. I did get a large number of people asking me about the wagons, and one of them will result in a definite sale of a new wagon for BMW. It is a shame that the dealers don't expend more effort on them. Perhaps if the 330 wagon made it over here, the higher profit margins might have convinced dealers to push them.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I like wagons. I don't like ///M badges on vehicles that shouldn't have them. I prefer to beat ///M cars with my portly and pokey jacked-up wagon on autocross courses instead.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

ptown2 said:


> What does everyone think about wagons?


I love Volvo Wagons...Especially the 850 R's from the 90's. :thumbup:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Nice car, but ditch the M badge unless you are hiding an M5 motor under the bonnet.


  
I thought you have an M badge (without an M motor). :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> I thought you had an M badge (without an M motor). :dunno:


 :flipoff:

Mine is stock, from the factory. The car comes with it, I didn't add it on. I'm sure if you look hard enough, you'll find some on your car, too. 

When someone goes out of their way to put on on the car where it doesn't belong, that is just wrong.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> :flipoff:
> 
> Mine is stock, from the factory. The car comes with it, I didn't add it on. I'm sure if you look hard enough, you'll find some on your car, too.
> 
> When someone goes out of their way to put on on the car where it doesn't belong, that is just wrong.


But I happen to think it's OK to add M badges (without an M motor).
What's the difference that factory added or you added?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> But I happen to think it's OK to add M badges.
> What's the difference that factory added or you added?


I think it's wrong, you think it's ok. We'll never agree, so let's just forget about it.

And for the record, I think that when someone de-badges his/her car, and in place of the model description just puts an ///M, I can only think of one reason it's there.

BMW has put "M" steering wheels, shift knobs, wheels, aero kits and such features on non-M's for quite some time. Yet, putting an M logo on the trunklid still isn't ok in those cases, as far as I am concerned. I have two small M badges in the black trim on my doors, yet I won't be adding any more on the car. If my car said ///M318ti on the back, I'm sure you'd be one of the first to mock me. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

It is true that many BMW models over the years have had M bits (from the factory) without being M models. However, I totally agree that slapping actual M badges on either the trunklid or grill of a non-M car (VIN starting with WBA not WBS) is wrong.

Although, IMO, slapping just the "///M" on one's trunklid, while still wrong, isn't as bad as also adding the series number behind the M (as in, of course, "///M5" or "///M3").


----------



## ptown2 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Fake ///M badges??*

Well. it seems as if there's alot of controversy regarding the ///M badge on the back of my wagon. Although some of you (///M owners) may think I'm a wannabe ... I do have an '00 M5, so there's really no need. I'm merely in the process of doing the Motorsport update on my wagon and I kinda like the 'look'... I guess I can always go back to the garage and switch cars. Nevertheless, give me more feedback. Should it stay or go?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

ptown2 said:


> Well. it seems as if there's alot of controversy regarding the ///M badge on the back of my wagon. Although some of you (///M owners) may think I'm a wannabe ... I do have an '00 M5, so there's really no need. I'm merely in the process of doing the Motorsport update on my wagon and I kinda like the 'look'... I guess I can always go back to the garage and switch cars. Nevertheless, give me more feedback. Should it stay or go?


 Seriously, I think the wgon is great. Just peel off the one ///M badge and it's perfect.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> Seriously, I think the wgon is great. Just peel off the one ///M badge and it's perfect.


 I wouldn't say perfect...528i*A*T.

Close though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> I wouldn't say perfect...528i*A*T.
> 
> Close though.


 How did I miss THAT?

D'oh!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Very cool...


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I think Wagons are "utility"...

Not Cool though !! - my honest opinion. :thumbdwn: 

But hey each person has thier own idea of what works best. :thumbup:

A ton more storage space than a coupe etc... :thumbup: 

"2 outta 3 aint bad !"


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> TD, what is an Estate? :dunno:


Just another name

edit: see Clyde below, as you can see, it's an English review.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> TD, what is an Estate? :dunno:


 "Estate" is what the British call wagons (in their magazines at least).


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> Thanks Clyde, John. . .I don't think I have ever heard the term used before.


I think that the old Buick station wagons used to be called Estate Wagons by GM.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

mbushnell said:


> I think that the old Buick station wagons used to be called Estate Wagons by GM.


 Yes, but IIRC, that was a little different as it was a model name designation.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Yes, but IIRC, that was a little different as it was a model name designation.


It was, and here's an example.


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

If I were Jay Leno and could spend a ton of money on cars, I'd have these in my garage (if BMW would comply and make/import/reissue some of the following):

An MZ3 Roadster convertible; an E46 M3 (either convertible or sedan--I can't decide), and an E39 M5 Touring. Hmmm, maybe a Porsche 911 in the mix, too. Maybe a few Italian makes...


----------



## aspaceheater (May 7, 2003)

Wagons are cool, shooting brakes are even better.

http://www.vgdauto.com/bentley.html


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Wagons aren't for me, neither are tourings or estates 

I guess I'm just too young to have interest, plus I have no use for it. :dunno:


----------

